# Videotaping of police officers home



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

I have a dilema and am asking for some direction. I live next to a guy who is a convicted felon. I have had dealing with him while I was on the job as a town cop. He got into our community here w/o a CORI check which is required here, but he slipped through the cracks. I have had numerous problems with him yelling at my kids for playing or hanging out in my yard, he's confronted my wife in the driveway, and threatend to "take care of the noise problem" if we didn't. I filed several complaints with the park and have contacted the police. They are so busy that they can't respond usually. I get that. The Board of Trustees sent a letter advising him to cease or be evicted. The yelling and confrontations have stopped but he's now installed a video camera on the side of his home and positioned it so that it monitors my home. I need to know if there are any state or federal laws that protect us as police officers from this type of activity. Especially with me being a federal officer. Any guidence appreciated. I've googled it to death with negative results.:BM:


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Step latter...85 bucks 
Wire Snips....20 bucks
Showing the Dick next door never to screw with a cop... priceless!!!


----------



## martymar219 (Dec 8, 2006)

BB Guns work also!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

he he, good point


----------



## sabreRED (Jan 15, 2006)

Link to a site with similar question/answer:

http://www.thesite.org/homelawandmoney/askthesiteqandas/legalandrightsqandas/starofcctv

Are you sure the camera is real and isn't just one of those fake $10 ones with the blinking red light?

Even if it is real I doubt it is taping. A standard VCR he would have to change the tape every 8 hours, and I doubt he would spend the money on a time-lapse VCR, or digital recorder.

But hey you could always fight fire with fire, something tells me hes got more to hide than you and wouldn't appreciate a camera on his house . . . maybe that would get the point across. www.supercircuits.com


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Or you could just burn down his house....


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Handcuff him to a telephone pole. Or be as BORING as possible.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Read and think:

http://www.naimark.net/projects/zap/howto.html


----------



## WarwickColin (Jun 14, 2008)

Deuce said:


> Or you could just burn down his house....


You sir, win the internet.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hahahahaa!! Thanks everyone. This provided not only some very good reading, and some incredible knowledge for me on lasers and cameras (thanks Inspector) but it also provided some much needed humor. Thank you. Here's the outcome I think. Theres nothing federal either, however, my wife is on the Board of Trustees here at the park. There is a bylaw that simply states "No resident of the park shall annoy or harrass another resident or cause a resident to feel uncomfortable." Talk about "broad" We have sent a letter to the park prez and hopefully he'll enforce it. If not there could be a suspicious fire. NO JUST KIDDIN"!! 

I do like the laser thing though.... Thanks again


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

DoD102 said:


> I live next to a guy who is a convicted felon. He got into our community here w/o a CORI check which is required here, but he slipped through the cracks.


Personally, I would press this issue with the park prez. They could/should boot him for this alone. Share a copy of the scrote-bags criminal records with the park admin.


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

"Trip the trigger, sniper"


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Barbrady said:


> Personally, I would press this issue with the park prez. They could/should boot him for this alone. Share a copy of the scrote-bags criminal records with the park admin.


No, no....disseminating CORI information can land you in the unemployment line pretty quickly.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> No, no....disseminating CORI information can land you in the unemployment line pretty quickly.


Is there a way he get a CORI on an individual as a civilian?(sending out paying a fee) Or is it only for employers, landlords, etc.? Basically doing the job of the homeowners association for them. I remember I had to get one for myself (Chelsea, MA...I think) years ago but I am not sure if you can get one on some one else. Either way, sharing it would be a no, no. Official or not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Barbrady said:


> Is there a way he get a CORI on an individual as a civilian? Or is only for employers, landlords, etc.?


There's an extremely complicated, convoluted process, but civilians can gain access.

For example, we recently had to stop giving CORI to state DSS workers because we don't have a written policy; apparently we can give it to them if there's a policy in place, but we don't have one right now. I just didn't want DoD to land in hot water by handing out BOP printouts.


----------



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

It would be a shame if one of the kids in the neighborhood tries to give the camera lens a fresh coat of hot pink paint with his/her paint ball gun.

It would be a crying shame if one of those same kids tried his/her new BB gun out on that camera.

You may want to play his game and set up a camera (real or fake) in his direction and of course since your neighbor is so security minded he'll appreciate the three or four 200 watt halogen floodlights on your very sensitive motion detector that illuminates his house up every time the wind blows or a chipmunk runs through the yard.

Also, you may also find yourself becoming an avid dog lover and buy yourself a very big Rotty who loves to bark and is protective of the family this will make your neighbor think twice about confronting any of your family outside the house.

Finally, you need to announce the cookout at your house for all your LE friends. Just offer free food/drink and believe me they will show. Oh, by the way be careful to give all those cop friends of yours the right address. You wouldn't want all those police types knocking on you neighbors door by mistake.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

wordstew said:


> It would be a shame if one of the kids in the neighborhood tries to give the camera lens a fresh coat of hot pink paint with his/her paint ball gun.
> 
> It would be a crying shame if one of those same kids tried his/her new BB gun out on that camera.
> 
> ...


I like the way you think


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Be careful with the dog idea, your responsible if the pup bites someone also this neighbor can get back at you through the dog. ie. barking after hours, calls PD on you or worse a little ground up lightbulb glass in hamburg or antifreeze in a bowl can take it's toll on a watch dog. i like the camera and 500watt security lights idea.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

"Finally, you need to announce the cookout at your house for all your LE friends. Just offer free food/drink and believe me they will show. Oh, by the way be careful to give all those cop friends of yours the right address. You wouldn't want all those police types knocking on you neighbors door by mistake.[/quote]

I'm up for a party. Although Greenfield is kinda far....


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

BB gun shot from the grassy knoll?


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

What kind of "park" or community requires a CORI to get in?? Is this a mobile home park?? I dont know of any gated communities in Greenfield.

You could also install very inexpensive tone alert motion detectors or try these:

http://mefast.com/BuzzBulb/Buzzbulb.html


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

What would a laser pointer aimed directly into the lens of his camera do? I know it wouldn't ruin the camera (and hence bring about legal action for damaging his property) but would it disrupt the picture in some way?


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

You should see (if you can get close enough to it without going on his property) what kind of camera it is. Then search the internet for all makers of fake video cameras. This could be a start to identifying whether or not the thing is real. I know several of the fake ones have a fake wire and everything that makes it look like it's connected to the house. Another thing to do (if legal under local law and depending on how close his house is to yours) would be to put up a fence or perhaps a platform of some sort to block the friken things view of your house. Maybe make a replica of the green monster or a big Celtics banner right in front of the camera.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

Do you know for a fact that the video camera is "real?" Maybe it is one of those pseudo cameras and he is trying to get under your skin. 

If it is real then my suggestion is some tactically placed landscaping IE....some pretty full Japanese maples. 

ONE: It will beautify your property

TWO: Piss him off to no end!

Now now fellas, we don't always have to resort to violence!


----------

